# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Filter?

## Brett

What size filter do you need for an adult male Budgett's frog? I've already got one, but it's too small for the amount of waste he produces.

----------


## John Clare

I'd get an external power filter (sometimes called a canister filter) and make sure you use a spray bar to return the water to the tank in order *not* to make a large directional flow in the tank (he shouldn't live in a river).

----------


## Brett

What's a spray bar?

----------


## John Clare

Here's a photo of a short spray bar at aquaria central:



Here's a photo on an axolotl aquarium I had in the 90s:

----------

